# C-Section complications years later?



## pLaTesPinNeR (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

For the last year or so I’ve been having pain and issues on one end of my c-section site. Ive had two c-sections, in 2008 and 2010. Originally I began noticing some lumps and bumps above the scar line about five years ago. But I never had any pain there - just a few raised/recessed areas . My doctor checked them, had an ultrasound done, and ran blood work at that time with no result besides saying it must be scar tissue. 

We’ve kept an eye on them since. They have not changed in size or shape that I can notice, but over the last year have progressively become painful. Originally the pain only happened while menstruating. I saw my doctor about it then, who said it’s likely ovarian cysts inflating during menstruation, pushing at the scar tissue. Her only offered solution is pain meds.

But now, it’s constant, searing pain all of the time, but really exacerbated by lifting anything heavy, or bending over too fast, or pushing myself at the gym. I’m awaiting a doctors appointment in 10 days, but I’m concerned she’ll tell me the same things again. If she does, I’m considering demanding a referral to a specialist any way. 

I’ve tried to do some reading online but have only come across the basic things like hernia and adhesions. I’m trying not to be concerned but I’ll admit this is wearing at my stress levels for sure.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I am NO expert, but there's a possibility that you could have a sebaceous cyst or several in the area. They're benign. I've had them before and when they get inflamed, they can be very painful if they get pushed, rubbed, or knocked.

I had one just under my bellybutton (not from a C-section) and let it go for years because I was told it was benign. Then it got infected, I got the infection down, but it had grown after 5+ years of just being there. So, I asked for surgery to have it excised.

Not sure if this could be a possibility, since you said that you had ultrasound and bloodwork done and it could be something closer to the surface of the skin (?)


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

See another doctor.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it more like skin and muscle pain, or is it internal pain? Perhaps you have endometriosis? It feels burning and searing inside.

Mine went undiagnosed my whole life, and got worse as time went on. It was discovered during a recent surgery.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

It could be a number of things. Adhesions and hernias would be the most common, but I would think your doctor would be able to tell if either were the problem. It might be endometrial tissue, which would be better or worse depending on where you are in your cycle, but might eventually result in constant pain if left untreated as it has been. And endometriosis can be appallingly difficult to get diagnosed and effectively treated. 

If your ovaries enlarging prior to ovulation were the source of the problem, you would think the pain would be isolated to a few days each month. Perhaps a more cogent explanation for ongoing pain near the ovaries might be ovarian cysts. But those should be visible on an ultrasound. They can grow large enough to crowd other organs (or press against the abdominal wall) and can also rupture and cause problems. There's also a chance that solid ovarian cysts might at some point become cancerous. So, if it's cysts, then they at least bear close monitoring.

In any case, it doesn't seem like your doctor is all that on top of what's happening. There's a long history of, and still a major issue with, medical professionals (both male and female) having a tendency to think of women as somewhat hysterical or neurotic, so their pain and symptoms are often dismissed. But, honestly, no one should not be experiencing constant pain that interferes with daily life. If your doctor still isn't interested in looking for answers, then it's well past time for a second opinion. Find a new doctor or insist that yours refer you to a specialist.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My mother had scar tissue grow from abdominal surgery that ended up strangling her bowels. It was fairly sudden growth, the doctors had said it was fine just months before, and then she suddenly had pain frequently, began throwing up, and went to the ER. She was admitted and had emergency surgery that day.

My sister, who has also had two c-sections, started having pain in her abdomen. Her doctor kept more or less telling her it was nothing, really, and just part of the new post c-section normal. After years she finally saw a new doctor. Turns out, she had PCOS.

Multiple women I know had endometriosis they had to go to more than one doctor to get diagnosed.

Hernias aren't uncommon among women I've known who've had c-sections, either.

There is definitely something wrong. If your current doctor can't get a handle on it then I think you should see someone else. And, whatever diagnosis you get, check with another doctor for a 2nd opinion. Just to be sure.


----------

